

Why People Delete Their Facebook Accounts - samanthau
http://www.powersiteblog.com/why-people-delete-their-facebook-accounts/#sthash.NCD9wxxH.UXgZvB8b.dpbs

======
VLM
As my FB usage has declined due to lack of quality content, the rate they spam
me has increased, to the point that I'll eventually ragequit and delete my
account again.

